# How bad am I screwed.....



## Phelpsmeister (May 31, 2014)

Ok...making a MostiMondiale Castel del Papa kit. I took it through the second racking and then bulk aged 3 months before adding the clarifying agents. Racked again and added the clarifying agents, then ended up waiting another 2 weeks...life was busy. In my excitement to actually be bottling wine today I completely forgot to add the Potassium Sorbate before bottling all the wine. 

Do I just bite the bullet, uncork it all and dump it back into a primary then add the potassium sorbate?

I don't want to wake up 2 months from now and find out i had a bunch of wine bombs in my basement.

So.Fracking.Pissed.At.Myself


----------



## Phelpsmeister (May 31, 2014)

I found this post where someone did the exact same thing. Sound like I will be fine as it's not a sweet wine and I did not add any sweetener to it. 

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f84/forgot-add-potassium-sorbate-now-what-27656/


----------



## tonyt (May 31, 2014)

Your'e fine as long as you don't add sugar or simple syrup to back sweeten and assuming that your wine is complete dry (SG less than 1.000). Many/most on this forum do not use sorbate at all given the above assumptions.


----------



## Phelpsmeister (May 31, 2014)

<exhales>

Thanks all!


----------

